# Whitewater terms



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Get the book, "Kayak", by William Nealy. Fun book.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Most important word....Boof! Look it up, learn it, style it!


----------



## M Anne M (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks. Book's on order. Boof looks like fun.


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

Words to know...

Eddy
Hole
Wave
Mank
Chunder
Beatdown
Boof
Curler
Tongue
Green water
Duffek
Roll
Brace
Strainer


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

...and a few more off the top of my head...
ferry
eddy line
boil line
FLW (nod to Nealy)
sweep
draw

You'll pick these up pretty quick. Good luck!


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Try to find: Catch Every Eddy, Surf Every Wave.

"Flip" is going under
"Roll" is coming up
"Swim" is coming up more different than roll and thus followed by "booty beer"

Others not yet covered:
J-lean
Rail/Chine


----------



## vito (Jul 16, 2009)

I can't remember coming across a good book of kayaking terms, but I'm pretty sure the back of _Whitewater of the Southern Rockys _has a good glossary. If you want to get into paddling that book's just good to have anyways.


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*term*

If you're going to hang here you will need to brush up on vulgar slang as well.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

*......terms....*

.......piton, flake, rooster, smoke bomb.......plummeted, lit-up, rock stack, drain, sieve, pot hole, funny water, fisherman....here's a few to ponder...... i'll give you one, fisherman=a safety person who is near a nasty bit with a rope, to fish somebody out of a bad situation....milo


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Here are a couple of sites that explain

Whitewater Terminology

NOC Paddling School Blog: A Glossary of Whitewater Terminology


----------



## M Anne M (Aug 11, 2010)

I now know what an Eddy line is. I hit one wrong, and went down Mitchel's Guts upside down on someone's boat hanging on for dear life. (Her statement was "Hang-On!") Today was an interesting day on the James River. I got T-rescued a lot. But, I had a great time. I got the prize for the most time upside down in a rapid between Pony Pasture and Reedy Creek on the James. This was the second day of a beginning Whitewater Kayaking class.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

M Anne M said:


> I now know what an Eddy line is. I hit one wrong, and went down Mitchel's Guts upside down on someone's boat hanging on for dear life. (Her statement was "Hang-On!") Today was an interesting day on the James River. I got T-rescued a lot. But, I had a great time. I got the prize for the most time upside down in a rapid between Pony Pasture and Reedy Creek on the James. This was the second day of a beginning Whitewater Kayaking class.


This brings us directly to the ice cream game


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

the crazy thing is that after a very short time boating and hanging out with fellow kayakers... most of these terms make perfect sense. so get out there and learn some new terms (paddle that is)


----------

